
Targeting WikiLeaks, Explicitly Threatens Speech and Press Freedoms (2017) - DyslexicAtheist
https://theintercept.com/2017/04/14/trumps-cia-director-pompeo-targeting-wikileaks-explicitly-threatens-speech-and-press-freedoms/
======
ksaj
I might be understanding this incorrectly, but the charges appear to be
limited to Julian apparently coaching Chelsea on how to crack passwords,
specifically because at that point he had already received the data dump from
her and therefore would know that he is instructing on how to conduct further
(alleged) crimes.

Although journalists often obtain information from otherwise potentially
illegal sources, telling them how to go about it in a way that definitely _is_
illegal probably makes you accessory to that crime. (accessory, aiding and
abetting, etc.)

Thoughts?

